
Jeff Bezos Recovers Apollo Rocket Engines From Deep Ocean - PankajGhosh
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/03/jeff-bezos-apollo/
======
xoail
Question is, what the heck is he on to by exploring the ocean?

